# Okay, I'm done



## Kirk (Dec 16, 2002)

Apparently I like the grammer/communication/couth or
whatever to communicate my ideas on forums such as
these.  After a barrage of emails telling me what a
scum bag I am, damn near everytime I post WITH NO EVIL
INTENTIONS WHATSOEVER.  Yet so many come across that
way.  I just thought I could learn from other people's
knowledge, but apparently I can't do that without
sounding like a jerk, so I'm gonna stay away from kenpo
forums from now on.  No need to reply, I won't be here
to read it.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

wow alot of anger


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey, Kirk may not have the speaking elegence of a Zig Ziglar, or JFK, but he's IMHO a hell of a good guy.  Maybe he don't come across right in a writen medium, but then again, at times, neither do I.

He's got a good heart.  He was one of the very few folks to call me (long distance too) last week when I was going thru hell trying to save my business and this site.  That says alot to me.

My 2 cents.
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

He seemed all right in all the posts I read even when we disagreed


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2002)

Don't give up the fight!

We'd hate to see you leave!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

ya for real just come hang out in mma and grappling and the locker room.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Apparently I like the grammer/communication/couth or
> whatever to communicate my ideas on forums such as
> these.  After a barrage of emails telling me what a
> ...



Kirk, get your butt back here. Don't make me go to San Antonio to look you up!


----------



## Seig (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Kirk, get your butt back here. Don't make me go to San Antonio to look you up! *


I think you'd better go get him.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 17, 2002)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 17, 2002)

Is Kirk pulling a friggin' *Gou* on us???  

Say it 'aint so...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2002)

ya get back here


----------



## Kirk (Dec 22, 2002)

That should have said that I LACK the GRAMMAR .. sheesh!  I
can't even communicate my distaste when I leave!  

For those of you who go to kenponet, there was a big whoop dee
do about Zach Whitson's Kenpo Counterpoint tape, where Zach
and Clyde had a "discussion".  I still do this day have absolutely
NO idea what I said wrong in that thread, but I got pounded with
hate emails.  It ticked me off, big time.  Most of the people who
sent me emails, I'd never heard of!  Lots of the emails insulted
my instructor, and my lineage (Huk), also blatant insults to me.  
So I said screw it, I'm trying to make friends, and I make 
enemies, so I'm gone!  

Then I got emails from people I DO know (some phone calls too)
being totally cool to me!  I realized that I've made some quality friends online, even though I'd never physically met most of 
them.  So screw the ones who I don't know, that feel they're part
of some sort of kenpo mafia or something and need to stick their
stinkin' noses into my business!   To those of you who did 
contact me, if you ever need ANYTHING, just ask!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the nice comments here guys!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> Then I got emails from people I DO know (some phone calls too)
> being totally cool to me!  I realized that I've made some quality friends online, even though I'd never physically met most of
> ...



Good for  you Kirk, hang in there.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That should have said that I LACK the GRAMMAR .. sheesh!  I
> can't even communicate my distaste when I leave!
> 
> ...





Kirk,

First, if You Leave , then leave under your own terms not someone else's.

As for Zack Whitson and his video, I think it will raise some eyebrows in some of the Kempo community. Why, because he is adding to people's training and asking them to open their eyes and think about what they are doing and why? As for Huk? Well when I meet him ( once ) he was a very nice and knowledgeable person. I also think the insults to you and Huk might have been a reflection of the fact the Zack is a student of Huks also.

Now, by no means am I a Kempo Expert, but I have met Zack and Huk in person and like them both as people and as Martial Artists.


As for you getting hate mail, that is tough to read for one who actually cares. Do not let them get to you. If they do then their narrow mindedness wins. I do not care if you has said the color of the sky was Red and Not Blue. It is a different opinion, and maybe you and others might have a new way of looking at things. Be open minded,

Now as for you leaving, that will be a personal loss for me. that means I will loss yet another person to debate with.

Just my opinion

Rich

  :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That should have said that I LACK the GRAMMAR .. sheesh!  I
> can't even communicate my distaste when I leave!
> 
> ...



Great, now I'm really ticked, I gotta return the rental car I had for your trip! 

No worries, me and the Goldengragon will back you up, that is if I can find him?:idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

Well, with Elvis involved, who knows!

Glad you're sticking around *Kirk*!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Well, with Elvis involved, who knows!
> 
> Glad you're sticking around Kirk! *



NO, the BUNCH FROM BUFFALO!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

Ya the buffalo mafia gots your back


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ya the buffalo mafia gots your back *



See, what did I tell ya, forgedaboutit!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

lol


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> * So screw the ones who I don't know, that feel they're part
> of some sort of kenpo mafia or something  *


Yeah *THAT* really pisses some of us off!:flammad:
Kirk,
Seriously,
    I followed the thread you are talking about, and you did no wrong.  I have noticed that the most critical :moon: on the other list are a collection of beginners that know less about the martial arts in general and kenpo in specific than my cat.  Don't let 'em bug you, joke 'em if they can't take a f@@k!


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, now I'm really ticked, I gotta return the rental car I had for your trip!
> 
> *


Don't waste it, come on up!  And bring Kirk with you.


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *NO, the BUNCH FROM BUFFALO! *


Wouldn't that make them very tiny chicken wings?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't waste it, come on up!  And bring Kirk with you. *




Pshaw ...  you don't have to twist my arm.  Actually I'm gonna to
stop by for a few hours this coming August.


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Pshaw ...  you don't have to twist my arm.  Actually I'm gonna to
> stop by for a few hours this coming August. *


Yer gonna be up here?  great!  Any of you guys/gals that are going to be int he Washington DC area at any time, let Tess and I know when you are comming through and we'll try to set something up!


----------



## Kirk (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yer gonna be up here?  great!  Any of you guys/gals that are going to be int he Washington DC area at any time, let Tess and I know when you are comming through and we'll try to set something up! *



I have family, just southwest of Pittsburgh.  According to yahoo
maps, it's a 4 hour drive to Charles Town.  That's like driving
from here up to Dallas ... ain't nuthin' but a thang!  I'd like to visit
Mr Ryer's school then too.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 22, 2002)

Welcome back.

-Michael


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I have family, just southwest of Pittsburgh.  According to yahoo
> maps, it's a 4 hour drive to Charles Town.  That's like driving
> from here up to Dallas ... ain't nuthin' but a thang!  I'd like to visit
> Mr Ryer's school then too. *


Very Cool!


----------



## jeffkyle (Dec 23, 2002)

Good to see you Back!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yeah THAT a collection of beginners that know less about the martial arts in general and kenpo in specific than my cat.  Don't let 'em bug you, joke 'em if they can't take a f@@k! *



Like these ones? (I'm trying to attach a picture here)

Btw Kirk, I read your mails in the kenponet and didn't understood why they were like that with you. There was nothing wrong there. And surely the ones saying things about Mr Planas haven't met him. He's a fantastic person


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> * And surely the ones saying things about Mr Planas haven't met him. He's a fantastic person  *



He's got a lot of knowledge that's for sure. I'll second that.


----------



## Klondike93 (Dec 23, 2002)

That was close, I thought I was going to have to post like the others and get your butt back in here.

Now get back to posting your opinion   






:asian:


----------

